#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Can someone suggest me a better outing Plan?

## Tomhardy

When it comes to group outing it's difficult to make decision.Because there are people who disturb the plan in last minute and collapse the total plan.Do you guys have any better suggestion to make a successful group outing plan?

----------


## IDK

If you need an adventure choose new places to travel, if you need relaxation choose already know the places.

----------


## Bhavya

> If you need an adventure choose new places to travel, if you need relaxation choose already know the places.


Nice tips Travel guide.you are right If we want to explore or adventures then we should travel to new unknown places and If we want to relax then known place is best

----------


## Bhavya

> When it comes to group outing it's difficult to make decision.Because there are people who disturb the plan in last minute and collapse the total plan.Do you guys have any better suggestion to make a successful group outing plan?


To avoid this inconvenience, you should plan a trip with like minded people then they will not disturb the plan in the last minute.

----------


## IDK

> Nice tips Travel guide. you are right If we want to explore or adventures then we should travel to new unknown places and If we want to relax then known place is best


Yes absolutely right Bhavya, travel is most valuable moment in our life so don't waste it use time for a travel alone or group.

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes absolutely right Bhavya, travel is most valuable moment in our life so don't waste it use time for a travel alone or group.


Thanks for your suggestion Travel guide, Can you tell me some tips to plan a solo travel in Sri Lanka? especially for girls.

----------

